# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Gruppe A, Frage 43 (B  128), Tag 2

## boogy

Warum wird denn bei der Formel die Kapazitt auer Acht gelassen? Ein Teil der Energie bzw. des Stroms wird doch dadurch geschluckt oder nicht?

----------

